# Peanut update



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Evidently, Peanut seriously injured her neck. She's finally starting to show improvement, but we have a long way to go. It's heartbreaking to see so much change in her. She doesn't play and is in considerable pain. But she is no longer falling down or collapsing. Last night she didn't cry out in pain. She is now wagging her tail a bit which was the first sign something was wrong. I'm wondering if she fell off the side of the doggie steps. She's been to the chiro at my vet's 3 times and last time they said we could wait 3 weeks to come back which is reassuring. They were pleased with her progress, too.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm so glad she is continuing to improve. Yep, spinal issues are hard to get over, especially one like she had. Unless you have a camera on all the time, you will never know what happened. Could be the fall you suspected, it could be a disk problem that was irritated as a result of a sudden turn of the body, or her head. Hopefully this was not caused by her 'heat'!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Poor baby! I'm so glad they were able to figure out what the issue is at least, so you know which way to go for treatment. I'm glad to hear she's making some improvements, even if it slow progress. Do they think she'll be able to heal 100% and go back to her old self eventually?


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

It sounds like they think she should recover. But we think she is more seriously hurt than just a pinched nerve. We're thinking fractured vertebrae. We are thinking of asking for an x-ray. I love the holistic approach, but I think here we need a little more traditional medicine. We are keeping her resting with a bit of supervised exercise. That would be the treatment for a fracture, too.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hugs thoughts and prayers! Hopefully she will bounce back in no time


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm so sorry to hear that Peanut injured herself :-(. glad there is some improvement and I hope she gets all better soon


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh poor Peanut, it's awful when they hurt themselves. Definitely get it checked out if your intuition is telling you it's worse than you think. It's great that she is already on the improve and I'll look forward to further good news.


----------

